# Installation bootcamp bloquée (ne trouve pas de disk d'installation)



## Gromeck (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'essaie d'installer Windows 10 avec bootcamp mais ça bloque






Alors je commence à installer (après avoir téléchargé l'iso Window)






Là, on me dit que le mac devrait redémarrer mais non. Alors je redémarre avec All et j'ai ça :





Je clique sur "je n'ai pas de clé" et j'ai ça :






Et aprés, impossible d'installer windows sur aucun lecteurs proposés :











Une idée de ce que je dois faire ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2022)

Gromeck a dit:


> Une idée de ce que je dois faire ?


Oui, tu dois sélectionner la partition encadrée en rouge...




...celle qui porte le nom en majuscules de 1) BOOTCAMP et tu fais un clic sur 2) Formater. Ensuite tu acceptes le formatage qui se fera automatiquement en NTFS, le nom de BOOTCAMP disparaîtra ce qui est normal et tu fais un clic sur Suivant.

Une petite remarque, la réservation de 37,4 Go est vraiment minuscule, par défaut Windows prendra 15 Go et après plusieurs utilisations occupera 25 Go. Pourquoi ? C'est le syndrome de Windows avec le dossier WinSXS qui contient en 1,2,4,etc plusieurs exemplaires d'un même fichier dll, car Microsoft a estimé qu'un redémarrage serait plus rapide. Officiellement... https://learn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/w...op/clean-up-the-winsxs-folder?view=windows-11


----------



## Gromeck (12 Octobre 2022)

> la réservation de 37,4 Go est vraiment minuscule,


Merci
J"avais branché un disque dur vierge de 500 Go exprès pour ça mais il m'a mis d'office bootcamp sur le disque dur du mac… Je peux changer ça peut être ?


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2022)

Gromeck a dit:


> J"avais branché un disque dur vierge de 500 Go exprès pour ça mais il m'a mis d'office bootcamp sur le disque dur du mac… Je peux changer ça peut être ?


Non, en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp tu ne peux pas utiliser un disque dur USB, ce n'est pas possible. Il y a une alternative si tu veux utiliser ton disque dur USB en lisant ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...petite remarque importante, si tu veux supprimer la partition réservée pour Windows, il faudra relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp et faire un clic sur *Restaurer*. Ne jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de devoir tout réinstaller !


----------



## Gromeck (13 Octobre 2022)

Ok/ je vais voir ça/ Merci


----------

